
Facebook will study whether its algorithms are racially biased - jbegley
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/21/21333405/facebook-instagram-racial-bias-equity-team-formed-ai-algorithms
======
xfour
Hmm... looks like the boycotts are having an impact. It's always surprising
(but shouldn't be) that lip service often turns into action only and if the
bottom line is impacted.

